# Sony VTC 6 - Authentic or Clone ?



## ddk1979 (19/11/20)

I bought Sony VTC 6 batteries about a year ago and only used some of them at the time.
A few days ago I bought a few new ones.
I took them out for their 1st charge today (both old and new have never been used or charged)
I iimmediately noticed some differences - the new ones have a larger insulator and are slightly taller than the older ones

Mass (g) :
- New Battery 1 = 46.42
- New Battery 2 = 46.56

- Old Battery 1 = 45.94
- Old Battery 2 = 46.71

Are they all authentic ???


----------



## Kiai (19/11/20)

Personally I think we are all screwed when it comes to batteries. We want to buy them cheap since we use a lot of them so we look for a bargain. Once we find the bargain we start to wonder “is this too good to be true?” 

So we buy the bargain but it always nags at you: did I buy the real thing or a dud. 

The only way out of it is buy expensive equipment to test the batteries or to hope, trust and pray that you bought from a reputable vendor. 

Oh and just to make things worse the vendor who charge top dollar could be crooked but we buy from him for ease of mind. 

To make things worse if you do buy expensive equipment to test batteries and find some of them suspect the vendor can just claim that he did not know. 

What would be nice is if a vendor test at his own expense x% of all batteries that he buys and then informs us that this is his practice. I don’t see anyone doing that.

So hope or pray for the best, the worse comes without any assistance.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------

